# Slashdot Games Miyamoto Scrutinizes Mario, Zelda, Hails Portal



## Clark Kent (Oct 30, 2008)

*Slashdot Games Miyamoto Scrutinizes Mario, Zelda, Hails Portal
By News Bot - 10-30-2008 08:29 PM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

eldavojohn writes "Nintendo icon Shigeru Miyamoto stated in an interview that 'What I've been saying to our development teams recently is that The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess was not a bad game, by any means. But, still, it felt like there was something missing. And while, personally, I feel like Super Mario Galaxy was able to do some things that were very unique, at the same time, from another perspective, certain elements of it do feel somewhat conservative. This is something I've been talking to both of those teams about ... hopefully [the next Mario and Zelda] will feel newer and fresher than their most recent versions.' MTV Multiplayer also commented on Portal's mechanics and gameplay, to which Miyamoto responded, 'I think Portal was an amazing game, too.' GameSetWatch has a related article criticizing Nintendo for relying on the Wii's input devices to develop game franchises rather than improving actual gameplay."pa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/10/30/2312211amp;from=rss"img src="http://games.slashdot.org/slashdot-it.pl?from=rssamp;op=imageamp;style=h0amp;sid=08/10/30/2312211"/a/ppa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/10/30/2312211amp;from=rss"Read more of this story/a at Slashdot./ppa href="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/DKkA6TygpHqa-iJa4ZLV7hbnPcw/a"img src="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/DKkA6TygpHqa-iJa4ZLV7hbnPcw/i" border="0" ismap="true"/img/a/pimg src="http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Slashdot/slashdotGames/~4/MhhXfeA2ycg" height="1" width="1"/

Read More...


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

